# help mk3 jetta vr6 wheel wont clear caliper after new brakes



## red mk2 gti (Feb 4, 2009)

i just did new axles and steering rack boots and brakes i decided not to bleed my brakes cause the fluid in there was good fluid, i pumped the brakes to get the fluid back in the calipers and the pedal is really hard i dont have the battery hooked up ether, now my wheels dont clear the caliper when i put them back on any ideas? :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bobomb (Sep 19, 2011)

reattach your battery duhhhh :screwy:


Just kidding... 

Did the pads seat correctly inside the caliper when you put the caliper on?


----------



## red mk2 gti (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah they are seated its almost like there is too much pad thickness :facepalm:


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Stock or aftermarket wheels?


----------



## red mk2 gti (Feb 4, 2009)

they are votex rave wheels http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/Rave.html


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Are those wheels stock for that car?

As the brakes wear the calipers move in towards the car center line. If the brakes are worn when you fit the wheels you must allow extra room for full thickness pads.


----------



## red mk2 gti (Feb 4, 2009)

they are not the oem wheels for this car no, so i have to get spacers? anyone know of a place that sells them for cheap? :banghead:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

red mk2 gti said:


> they are not the oem wheels for this car no, so i have to get spacers? anyone know of a place that sells them for cheap? :banghead:


 Try a wheel and tire shop. They have to have spacers instock for the occasions that the new wheels chosen by their customers don't fit. 

Recently I bought new 15" wheels to replace the bent Corrado Sebring wheels that I had on my 97 Jetta GT. I have Corrado G60 11.0" front braek calipers, and MKIV rear disc brakes on the car, and the calipers were hitting the inside of the wheels. The tire shop added 3mm spacers, which allowed the calipers to clear the wheel, but I had them change the spacers to 6mm to make sure the calipers and wheels have plenty of clearance.


----------

